# Slotting Machine



## fernballan (Jan 17, 2019)

New machine


----------



## eugene13 (Jan 18, 2019)

I've never seen one of these, is it like a vertical shaper?


----------



## fernballan (Jan 18, 2019)

Type. one can make gears and keyways


----------



## Jubil (Jan 18, 2019)

eugene13 said:


> I've never seen one of these, is it like a vertical shaper?



X2, I was thinking the same thing.


----------

